# pigner



## DearPrudence

Bonjour

L'autre jour, je voulais trouver la traduction de ce mot en anglais & je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'était ni dans mon dictionnaire bilingue ni unilingue  Bon, je suis rassurée, ce n'est pas encore un DPisme mais voilà, je suis curieuse : qu'est-ce que les gens "normaux" diraient dans ce cas :
*"Mon chien n'arrête pas de pigner à la porte, même après être rentré de balade".*

Je ne vous donne pas la définition de l'ATIFL car j'aimerais savoir quel verbe vous utiliseriez naturellement ici. Je peux juste vous dire que ce n'est pas "aboyer"  mais que c'est faire un bruit assez caractéristique (c'est comme ça que je l'utilise en tout cas).

Merci & bonne journée, j'espère que vous êtes contents si vous n'aviez jamais vu ce mot avant


----------



## anangelaway

Salut DP, 

Pour moi, pigner serait donner des coups. Une pigne par chez moi, c'est un coup de poing. Ici, ton toutou me semble donner des petits coups dans la porte, avec ses petites pattes, ou son museau aussi.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, je suis contente de t'avoir appris un mot  Non, mon chien n'a pas le droit de gratter à la porte toute neuve   Il ne peut que se plaindre en faisant du bruit 
Apparemment, c'est un régionalisme dans l'ouest & le centre & c'est plutôt quelque chose comme "geindre", "gémir". Seulement, pour un chien, ça ne me semble pas convenir. Le problème c'est qu'étant donné que j'ai toujours dit & entendu dire "pigner", je ne sais pas ce que les Français en général disent dans ce cas-là naturellement.


----------



## FranParis

Un moment, j'ai cru que t'avais dit pignoler...


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci pour ce ... euh, nouveau mot  (merci de m'avoir fait entrer ce mot dans ma recherche google, trop la classe maintenant  )
En fait, mon chien est une femelle ... Mais bon, bref, on va se retrouver dans le fil à ce sujet dans le fil anglais-français ... 
Bon, et à Paris, que font les chiens alors ?


----------



## mickaël

Pour moi "pigner", ça veut dire abîmer. 
_"J'ai garé ma voiture au supermarché, et je me la suis fait pigner..."

_Edit: Oui, en fait c'est proche de ce qu'a dit Angela.
Et je dirais aussi *pleurer*. C'est ce que je dis pour mon chien en tout cas.


----------



## anangelaway

Bon, alors, ici vers Toulouse, moi naturellement, je dirais à mon chien qui pigne à la porte :

_T'arrête un peu de pleurer oui !_ 

Je peux regarder maintenant dans le Tlfi ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pigner, ça me ferait penser à trépigner...
Bon, à moi aussi tu m'apprends un mot. 
Je crois que je dis "pleurer" dans ce cas, mais je ne sais pas si c'est exactement ce que tu décris...


----------



## FranParis

A Paris les chiens grattent à la porte...


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est bon, vous pouvez regarder l'ATIFL maintenant 
Donc, c'est bien *pleurer*, pour les chiens aussi alors ...
Merci tout le monde  Je vais enfin ben causer la france !


----------



## tie-break

voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur internet (je trouve que le verbe gémir puisse convenir dans ton cas) : 

<...>
* Le gémissement exprime une requête ou un malaise. Quand votre chien s’adresse à vous, il le fait sur le ton du gémissement, celui qu’il utilisait avec sa mère quand il était tout petit. Dans son coeur, vous prenez un peu la place de sa génitrice. Votre chien est un éternel bébé... Il conserve donc ce langage à la fois insistant et suppliant, qu’il veuille sortir, partager votre pain au chocolat ou jouer à la balle avec vous.*
<...>


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> C'est bon, vous pouvez regarder l'ATIFL maintenant
> Donc, c'est bien *pleurer*, pour les chiens aussi alors ...
> Merci tout le monde  Je vais enfin ben causer la france !


Ah mais ça ne parle pas de chiens dans les exemples du TLFi... 
Je crois que dans ma région on dirait "chouiner" à la place de ton "pigner" (non, c'est même pas dans le TLFi !  ).


----------



## Grop

FranParis said:


> Un moment, j'ai cru que t'avais dit pignoler...



Certaines personnes disent vraiment pigner comme synonyme de pignoler .


----------



## DearPrudence

tie-break said:


> *Le gémissement exprime une requête ou un malaise. *


Oui, je pensais aussi à *gémir *mais je ne sais pas si les gens "normaux" disent ça naturellement : *"T'entends pas le chien qui ____ à la porte, va lui ouvrir", "le chien n'arrête pas de ___, c'est énervant à la longue" *(j'aurais plutôt dû poser le problème comme ça en fait )



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ah mais ça ne parle pas de chiens dans les exemples du TLFi...


Oui, je sais bien. C'est exactement pourquoi je vous pose la question   Je ne savais pas si "pleurer" convenait pour un chien. A noter que j'utilise seulement "pigner" pour un chien, je ne dirais jamais : 
*"Brice n'a pas arrêté de pigner toute la soirée parce qu'il a appris que bla bla bla"

*


mickaël said:


> Pour moi "pigner", ça veut dire abîmer.
> _"J'ai garé ma voiture au supermarché, et je me la suis fait pigner..."_


Moi, je dis "bigner"  (enfin, vu que ça m'arrive jamais ... )
edit : Mais même pas possible d'aligner 2 mots français alors ?!! Bon, il faut que j'ouvre encore un fil parce que "bigner" n'existe pas, c'est ça ?! Bon, par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est un DPisme ou pas, assez possible ... 



Grop said:


> Certaines personnes disent vraiment pigner comme synonyme de pignoler.


Et dire que je connais quelqu'un qui s'appelle Pignol ...  Je ne la regarderai plus de la même façon maintenant


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ah mais ça ne parle pas de chiens dans les exemples du TLFi...
> Je crois que dans ma région on dirait "chouiner" à la place de ton "pigner" (non, c'est même pas dans le TLFi !  ).


 
Et dans la mienne on dirait « chigner » (celui-là est dans le TLFI) ou « *lyrer* » 


> [*LYRER vi *pleurnicher longtemps sur le même ton source


 
Extrait d'une recherche google chouiner + chigner 


> Un reproche à la chienne quand même : elle ne fait pas de belle menée, elle a plutôt tendance à "gêmir" (ou chouiner, chounier, chigner,...).


 
Une chienne qui chouine/chigne, je trouve ça rigolo comme allitération. 

Note : Dans le sens de « pignoler » (je ne connaissais pas le mot) chez nous ce serait *z*igner (en parlant d'un chien)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour moi, c'est plutôt "chouiner", surtout pour les bébés, et pigner c'est plutôt ça :

PEIGNÉE (donner ou recevoir une)
= administrer ou recevoir une volée de coups, s'attraper aux cheveux.
Ce terme, quelque peu populaire, a traversé les âges, car l’ancien français PEIGNIER, *PIGNER*, c'était se battre avec acharnement. Dérive de PIGNER = donner des coups de griffe. Tout cela indiquerait des conflits féminins.


----------



## itka

Que de mots nouveaux !

Jamais entendu "pigner" (quel qu'en soit le sens),ni "chigner", ni "pignoler" (?)...
Pour moi, le chien en question "gémit" en bon français et à la rigueur "chouine"... "chouiner" me paraissait une création de la région, mais je vois qu'il est bien plus répandu que je n'aurais cru.

Ici, ce sont surtout les petits enfants qui chouinent, il me semble :
"T'as pas bientôt fini de chouiner ?"


----------



## little-big-man

Pour les enfants, similarité en Auvergne mais on dirait "chougner"


----------



## jpdeweerdt

DearPrudence said:


> Donc, c'est bien *pleurer*, pour les chiens aussi alors ...
> Merci tout le monde  Je vais enfin ben causer la france !




Chouette, pour une fois p), le p'tit Belge aurait parlé la vraie France, alors! Je n'ai pas de chien, mais j'aurais dit "pleuré", moi.

Ceci dit, il est toujours intéressant d'apprendre de nouveaux mots "français".


----------



## Nicomon

little-big-man said:


> Pour les enfants, similarité en Auvergne mais on dirait "chougner"


 


itka said:


> Ici, ce sont surtout les petits enfants qui chouinent, il me semble :
> "T'as pas bientôt fini de chouiner ?"


 
Alors notre chigner serait à mi-chemin entre les deux. À bien y penser, au Québec aussi ce sont surtout les enfants qui « chignent ». Et il y en a d'autres qui braillent. 

Les chiens pleurent ou lyrent. Lyrer a selon moi le même sens que piauler, et serait donc le plus proche équivalent québécois du « pigner » de DP. 

*"T'entends pas le chien qui __lyre__ à la porte, va lui ouvrir", "le chien n'arrête pas de __lyrer_, c'est énervant à la longue"*


----------



## DearPrudence

Je viens de me rendre compte que peu de "nordistes" (genre Paris & au-dessus ou un peu à gauche ou droite ) ont donné leur avis.
Je pense à ça parce que hier, j'ai entendu Jean-Luc Lemoine dire "pigner" dans un sketch !  Mais je dois dire que je ne sais pas d'où il vient, ni où il jouait.
Alors, bref, je me disais, comme ça, que peut-être ce mot ne se limitait tout de même pas à la Normandie...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

De l'Essonne ou du Vietnam peut-être...? 
(cf. sa bio)


----------



## niko

Salut,

Dans ma région d'adoption, on "chougne" (enfants, animaux, et pleurnichards de tous poils  ). Mais je ne sais pas si c'est juste un tic familial ou une déformation de chouiner due à l'accent deuch'nord ! Par contre, _pigner_ dans ce sens là est inconnu au bataillon !


----------



## Ploupinet

DearPrudence said:


> Alors, bref, je me disais, comme ça, que peut-être ce mot ne se limitait tout de même pas à la Normandie...


Ben dans ma partie de la Normandie, ce n'est pas très répandu... Jamais entendu !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne connaissais que _piauler_ ou _pleurnicher_… et, dans un autre sens, _*tré*pigner…_


----------



## DearPrudence

Ploupinet said:


> Ben dans ma partie de la Normandie, ce n'est pas très répandu... Jamais entendu !


Ah, pardon, je parlais de la vraie Normandie, moi ! 
Non, je rigole. De la Basse-Normandie. J'ai demandé à des Calvadosiens & Ornais (non, les Manchots/Manchois, je leur parle pas ) qui connaissaient tous ce mot mais qui ignoraient qu'ils s'agissaient d'un régionalisme.

Pourtant, même Jean-Luc Lemoine (Essonne donc) connaît ce mot


----------



## Ploupinet

DearPrudence said:


> Ah, pardon, je parlais de la vraie Normandie, moi !


Mais moi aussi voyons ! 
Ceci dit, si ça glisse jusqu'à l'Essone, ce ne serait pas étonnant que ce soit un régionalisme.
...tendant à prouver que la Basse-Normandie est contaminée par les autres régions, et donc perd de son identité


----------



## geve

DearPrudence said:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que peu de "nordistes" (genre Paris & au-dessus ou un peu à gauche ou droite ) ont donné leur avis.


Dans ma partie de l'île de France (celle qui se la pète avec sa tour Eiffel au milieu), je n'ai jamais entendu "pigner", ni "pignoler" d'ailleurs.
J'aurais dit que le chien _grognait_ mais bon, ça implique qu'il est énervé alors que là il est simplement triste si j'ai bien compris ? Eh ben _geindre_ alors. Ou _pleurnicher_... ou bien "Va donc ouvrir, Marcel, t'entends pas que le chien veut rentrer ?"


----------



## Calamitintin

Pour moi pigner c'est pleurer un peu, mais comme s'il était impatient. "Allez, tu viens quoi, j'ai mes arbres à visiter moi !!!". Chouiner idem, mais plus dans le sens de pleurer pour un caprice.


----------



## Montaigne

Dans "Ubu Roi",alors que la Mère Ubu se plaint de la férocité avec laquelle il traite les Nobles, Ubu lui dit "Qu'as tu à pigner, Mère Ubu ?".
Si Jarry l'utilise c'est qu'à l'époque du moins le terme pouvait être compris des spectateurs ou d'une grande partie d'entre eux.


----------



## verdigo

Je ne suis pas française, mais "pigner" existe, bel et bien. C'est ce que fait mon bébé en ce moment même, et mon chéri, français pure souche, lui dit "d'arrêter de pigner". Il le traite également de "pignouse", à ne pas confondre avec "pignouf"!!
[...]


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

*1. "Pigner"si*gnifie "geindre, gémir, râler, pleurer, pleurnicher,exprimer sa colère". C'est un régionalisme (ouest et centre de la France) :

http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/pigner

*2. Une pigne e*st un coup (de poing ou autre). "Tu vas prendre une pigne si tu continues à me casser les pieds."

3. "*Pigner" et "chouiner" se disent à propos d'un chien (entres autres) . *A mon sens, c'est gémir en poussant de petits cris, sans pleurer vraiment :

http://educationcanine.forumactif.com/t12901-chien-qui-chouine-pigne-pleurniche-constamment


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

D'après les documents et ouvrages consultés, un chien pigne ou chouine, ce qui signifie, à mon sens, qu'il gémit en poussant de petits cris, sans vraiment pleurer.


----------

